# My new fur babies!



## Megibo (7 January 2014)

Following on my previous thread, I'm picking these little guys up in February! Squeeee!


----------



## angelish (10 January 2014)

aww they are so very cute


----------



## Megibo (10 January 2014)

angelish said:



			aww they are so very cute 

Click to expand...

Really excited to go and pick them up!  A couple more pics the breeder took-


----------



## Floxie (13 January 2014)

Eee congratulations! Are they roans? Bet you're excited  Who bred them? (just nosey and curious, PM if you like or just ignore me, that's fine haha!)


----------



## _GG_ (13 January 2014)

Oh gosh they are cute


----------



## Megibo (13 January 2014)

Floxie said:



			Eee congratulations! Are they roans? Bet you're excited  Who bred them? (just nosey and curious, PM if you like or just ignore me, that's fine haha!)
		
Click to expand...

 Yes in the last pic from left to right are two agouti blazed roans and the 3rd wee boy is a black varigated. According to the breeder! :biggrin3:
I'll PM you breeder in case they don't want name on here ! Can't think why not but ah well! 


_GG_ said:



			Oh gosh they are cute 

Click to expand...


I can't wait to get them  *squeaks*


----------



## mulledwhine (17 January 2014)

Can't beet a baby rat for cuteness


----------



## Goldenstar (17 January 2014)

Those pictures make me sweat with fear.
I have a rat phobia .


----------



## Crazy_cat_lady (17 January 2014)

I will scream if I come across a rat at the yard but yours are mega cute and I would probably happily hold one, it's when they get big I get scared!


----------



## Luci07 (18 January 2014)

One of my funniest teenage memories was of a guy trying to impress a very pretty friend of mine. She handed him her pet rat which he was happily stroking till he asked what sort of creature it was...then passed out when he realised he was holding a rat...


----------



## springtime1331 (18 January 2014)

I have a massive fear of wild rats after one jumped in my hair when I was pretty young, however I have no problems with domestic rats - I had 3 when I was at uni, they were great pets.


----------



## Megibo (18 January 2014)

Hehe  Sorry Goldenstar! 
Wild rats terrify the life out of me but fancy rats? Squeeeee !


----------



## Kallibear (18 January 2014)

Awwwww,  so cute!  Makes me want more rattie tatties.  
They'll be like popcorn at that age, all pinging and popping in every which direction


----------



## Megibo (19 January 2014)

Breeder sent me a week 3 video, little balls of fluff, zipping about everywhere!


----------



## Megibo (22 January 2014)

Most recent pics of Manny, Sid and Diego!  
Sid, Diego, Manny










ickle Sid  





Manny-Sid-Diego





Diego-Sid-Manny






Oh and I'm not sure how it happened but I saw these 2 girls were left from a later litter..so erm..I am sort of having them too! (Not planning to breed though, don't worry!) 
No names for them yet... 





I might call this one socks!! 
















Oh and one is a black berkshire, the other a beige hooded possibly siamese!


----------



## Floxie (22 January 2014)

Oh my word *melts*

Five same-age babies at once? You're going to have a riot when they turn teenage  (two of my boys are unbearable at the moment, I can't imagine 5! Have fun...)


----------



## Megibo (22 January 2014)

Floxie said:



			Oh my word *melts*

Five same-age babies at once? You're going to have a riot when they turn teenage  (two of my boys are unbearable at the moment, I can't imagine 5! Have fun...) 

Click to expand...

Mwa ha ha  
Erm the boys are currently 4 weeks old and the girls are 3 weeks old  

and turn teenage?! eh?!


----------



## Megibo (28 January 2014)

Oh boy...the breeder has curly babies due... *must not reserve curly coated kittens*


----------



## Ebenezer_Scrooge (29 January 2014)

Awwww they are so adorable!!!! Love ratties had them for years & they are so affectionate & friendly. I have cats now though but have happy memories of my late rats. Enjoy your new babies.


----------



## Floxie (3 February 2014)

Megibo said:



			and turn teenage?! eh?!
		
Click to expand...

Weeeeell they can sometimes go a bit wappy at a certain age  My youngest are just calming down now but for a while they just did not stop - they'd be everywhere you looked, into everything you were trying to keep safe, humping the older rats, jumping in your glass of water, throwing themselves off the top of the wardrobe, putting holes in your favourite clothes (and ignoring the old ugly ones), and just generally running rings round everyone! And then often there's a period where they're not quite food-orientated yet and everything is SO EXCITING so actually convincing them to do anything they don't want to do isn't going to happen. Another pair I had used to starfish on the back of the cage where I couldn't reach them when it came time to go inside and have tea. Or hide under the bed so I had to lift the mattress up.

But I'm sure yours will be absolutely delightful and nothing like that at all 

So how long do you have to wait now?


----------



## Megibo (3 February 2014)

Hahahaa! Oh loorrrdd! 

And technically they're ready today but am not able to go and get them until the 15th  
And I'm picking up Peaches and Socks on the 22nd :biggrin3:


----------



## Megibo (8 February 2014)

Boys! 















Girls!


----------



## Crugeran Celt (8 February 2014)

They are gorgeous, I have had two pet rats and they make fantastic pets. I am very tempted to have another one but already have eleven pets to look after and it's not easy finding someone who will look after a rat when we go on holiday, especially someone who will actually let it out of the cage!


----------



## Megibo (10 February 2014)

Yeah that is a problem! Luckily I never go on hols ! lol


----------



## Megibo (14 February 2014)

Getting them tomorrow, too excited to sleep!


----------



## Floxie (16 February 2014)

Update! Update!


----------



## sandi_84 (21 February 2014)

Floxie said:



			Update! Update!
		
Click to expand...

This ^ I've been reading along and "naaaaw"-ing at the pics  I miss my furry ratties


----------

